#  > Geral >  > Tutoriais >  >  [Dica]Diretórios do Linux

## PequenoBuiu

*Nessa dica ensinarei a finalidade ou função de cada diretório do Linux,a explicação serve para a maioria das distros,não para todas.Serve de base para os novatos em Linux.O GoboLinux foge desse padrão de diretórios.*

*/ =*É a raiz,ou seja,o diretório principal do sistema. Todos os outros diretórios são,de fato,subdiretórios do root.
*/home =* Armazena diretórios e arquivos de trabalho dos usuários comuns do sistema.
*/root =* Armazena diretórios e arquivos de trabalho do superusuário (root).
*/boot=* Contém o kernel e todos os arquivos necessários para a inicialização do sistema.
*/bin =* Contém aplicativos e utilitários do sistema.
*/sbin=* Contém ferramentas de configuração e manutenção do sistema. Alguns aplicativos acessíveis apenas ao superusuário são instalados neste diretório.
*/srv =* Dados de serviços fornecidos pelo sistema.
*/lib =* Contém as bibliotecas compartilhadas e os módulos do kernel.
*/media =* Ponto de montagem para mídia removível.
*/dev =* Contém todos os dispositivos do sistema, tais como: modem, HD, PenDrive, CD-ROM, entre outros. Esses diretórios são utilizados para troca de informações, não possuindo existência real.(dev vem do inglês, e é a abreviação de device, que significa dispositivo em inglês).
*/etc =* Contém todos os arquivos de configuração do sistema.
*/tmp =* Diretório reservado aos arquivos temporários utilizados por algumas aplicações. Como ocorre em muitos outros sistemas operacionais,durante o funcionamento são gerados arquivos temporários,inúteis após a conclusão do processo. Esse tipo de **Lixo** digital é colocado no diretório /tmp para que possa ser removido rapidamente,sem correr o risco de apagar os arquivos importantes.
*/mnt =* Diretório reservado para montagem de dispositivos e sistemas de arquivos em partições e discos locais e de rede.
*/proc =*Contém informações sobre os processos em execução no sistema. Assim como no diretório /dev, os arquivos e subdiretórios aqui contidos não são reais, sendo utilizados apenas como arquivos de troca.
*/usr =* Programas de usuários, sistemas de janelas X, jogos entre outros. Os links de alguns programas costumam ser instalados aqui.
*/var =* Contém arquivos de dados variáveis como log do sistema e diretórios de spool.
*/opt =* Diretório reservado para instalação de aplicações de terceiros como OpenOffice, softwares pagos etc.
*/usr/bin=*Contém ferramentas e aplicativos de cada usuário. Ao criar uma nova conta de usuário, o sistema cria automaticamente uma pasta /usr/bin.
*/usr/dict=*Diretório em que são armazenados os dicionários (o nome dict deriva do inglês dictionary) e as listas de termos do usuário.
*/usr/doc=*Esse diretório contém a documentação do sistema em uso.
*/usr/games=*Quem disse que no Linux não se pode jogar? Esse diretório traz alguns aplicativos interessantes para a diversão dos usuários.
*/usr/info=*Nesse diretório encontramos os arquivos para o sistema GNU Info,baseado em hipertextos.
*/usr/lib=*Assim como o diretório bin da raiz contém as bibliotecas para a execução das ferramentas,desa vez,porém trata-se dos componentes da ferramentas que se encontram no diretório /usr/bin.
*/usr/local=*Essa pasta contém arquivos locais,ou seja,exclusivos para cada sistema(ou aplicativo),que incluem documentação (/usr/local/doc) e os programas em si (/usr/local/bin).
*/usr/man=*Diretório que agrupa os manuais que podem ser lidos com o comando man.
*/usr/share=*Contém arquivos e componentes compartilhados por vários aplicativos. Nesse diretório,encontramos diversos subdiretórios com arquivos de ajuda,ícones,etc.
*/usr/src*=Esse diretório contém o código fonte (source) dos softwares disponíveis no sistema. Esse código pode ser visualizado e alterado livremente por programadores experientes para aprimorar o funcionamento de ferramentas e aplicativos,inclusive acrescentando opções de funcionamento.
*/usr/tmp=*É o diretório em que são colocados os arquivos temporários gerados pelo usuário ativo.

----------

